# Rosie's Colitis is back



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rosie is back on chicken and rice today, after having worse and worse poos yesterday, and finally having one with a fair amount of blood in it. And then, I had to give her a bath when I got up this morning because although I got down to her within five minutes of her starting to cry, she obviously couldn't physically hold it in, poor little thing 

So, that's JWB Lamb and Rice and JWB Turkey and Rice that she can't cope with. The food that the breeder used was called Gusto - our vet had never heard of it. I'm wondering whether to try her on that now. And I am still very much keeping the BARF idea in mind.

Louise


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Rosie! She must be miserable, poor thing! I hope that you can find something to give her some relief soon!

Some dogs develop an intolerance to anthing with chicken and turkey in it. Maybe you could try a fish based food, and one that's a limited ingredient diet. I'm not sure what brands you have available across the pond, but over here, we have California Natural and also Natural Balance foods, that both have LID (Limited Ingredient) varieties. They're decent, but not the highest rated foods, and are tolerated well by many dogs with digestive issues.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for that, Georgiapeach. 

I have phoned the vet and they've said I am right to put her back on chicken and rice until she gets a bit better, then to try the James Wellbeloved Fish and Rice - this is a limited ingredients dry food, and is the one the vet's recommend. If this doesn't work, then I hink we will need to switch brands. 

While she is on chicken and rice, it is either stuff that I amke up, or it is the Royal Canin Sensitive tinned food. I wonder if Royal Canin do a dried version of that? I may have to do some research.

Louise


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

If JW doesn't do it try Orijen which follows the BARF/natural food principle with no cereal/grains/carbs. Also find out what Dylan's mum uses as I i know she does BARF but it comes 'pre-packaged' ready to serve, so just a case of defrosting a portion with no messing about.

I think that it is sometimes the rice/grains/carbs that upset their stomachs as it is not a natural food for them.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh hope she s ok it must be very worrying for you and poor Rosie having accidents. Yeh maybe try what helen uses you dont have to bother making it yourself and it is after all what dogs would be eating so maybe she'll be able to tolerate it. Good luck x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

embee said:


> If JW doesn't do it try Orijen which follows the BARF/natural food principle with no cereal/grains/carbs. Also find out what Dylan's mum uses as I i know she does BARF but it comes 'pre-packaged' ready to serve, so just a case of defrosting a portion with no messing about.
> 
> I think that it is sometimes the rice/grains/carbs that upset their stomachs as it is not a natural food for them.


Hi from Egypt - still logging in to get my fix!!
I buy from
http://www.naturalinstinct.com

A barf puppy mix comes in 1kg packs frozen, delivered to the door. Just keep in fridge once defrosted. 
I agree with mandy about Orijen if you are still happier with a dried food, but really think that barf might solve your problem. Hope she's better soon x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

What a thought you sunning yourself but still loging on ... good job though cos I could nt remember the name of your food . Have a great break x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> Hi from Egypt - still logging in to get my fix!!


Wow - you're truly addicted  Hope you are having a fun, relaxing time.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

poor little one!!!! I hope some of these ideas work out for you, the poor little thing
And Helen, EGYPT wow, you are addicted.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you everyone. It's so nice to get helpful advice on here. I think I would be really worried if I didn't have this forum.

Thanks for the reference to Orijen. I took a note of Helen's BARF details before, but I do think dried food would suit us better, if we can find one that suits her. So, if JWB fish doesn't work, I will move onto Orijen and will keep natural instinct in mind for if neither of those works. I do like the idea of BARF, but I also like the easy life! Bad mummy. 

Hope you're enjoying Egypt, Helen - I'm very jealous!

Louise


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Egypt! I am very jealous as well! Have the most fab time!!!
And Louise, best of luck with your poor little pup. You will figure it out in time and all will be well :hug:


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

I would definitely cut out anything made by Royal Canin! It is full of grain, especially corn, which does a number on dogs with sensitive digestions!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I have read that Chappie original is cheap and the best thing for sensitive tums. A lot of people seem to agree. Good luck with Rosie anyway, poor wee soul.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Tressa said:


> I have read that Chappie original is cheap and the best thing for sensitive tums. A lot of people seem to agree. Good luck with Rosie anyway, poor wee soul.


I go to a dog trainer who has said this about Chappie:

"Chappie might not be the best dog food on the planet, but it does seem to glue the stomach content together in dogs with sensitive tummies. Works especially well with Spaniels. We used it all the time at Battersea Dogs Home, when the dogs got really bad tummies. If I were you, I'd only give them Chappie."

Sort of goes against wanting to give your dog the best quality and best ingredients but maybe worth a try when all else fails.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy had dreadful gut issues for the first few months of us owning her. We were back and forth to the vet and she had nothing other than chicken, rice and chopped boiled carrots for about two months. The vet was more concerned about the mucus in her poo than the blood, she said that indicated her gut was getting stripped and it would take a long time. Gradually I introduced Burns mini bites and that was successful. We now have Burns lamb and rice dried food and she is OK with that. She has a weakened system and any excitement or stress sets it off again. It is so sad when they are poorly! Good luck. xx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow, Chappie! Now I've heard everything!

Well, like I've said before, I'm quite open minded, so I will definitely keep that in mind! I went out today and bought a bag of JWB Ocean White Fish and Rice. Once her tummy is better I will try introducing that. But if it is no good, I'll try Orijen, BARF and Chappie, not necessarily in that order!

The Royal Canin seems to be the only thing she can tolerate at the moment, so I have 5 more cans of that to go through, which hopefully will get her back on track. Thanks for all your good wishes everyone, fingers crossed!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope alls well with you and Rosie x x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Hope alls well with you and Rosie x x


Thanks Karen. To be honest, I'm getting a bit stressy (is that a word?!) about it. Rosie just doesn't seem to be getting any better. There was runny poo in her cage this morning and when I took her out, she was straining and nothing was coming out. And all weekend, there has been blood in her poo. This is after putting her back on the bland diet on Friday! 

So, I put five little pellets of the new JWB I bought to try in her food bowl this morning, because I didn't really know what else to do, if even the bland diet is not working now. And now I'm worried that I've done the wrong thing. I'm in work at the moment and I just left our nanny to give her the bland diet, so I guess five pellets won't do her much harm. 

The one good thing is that there's been no mucus this time round. And her behaviour is still fine - she's bright and happy and having lots of fun. It's just me that's upset about it!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

try some white fish and rice, its ment to be lighter on the tummy than chicken. it think you just potch or steem it. have you tried a little probiotic yogart


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

kendal said:


> try some white fish and rice, its ment to be lighter on the tummy than chicken. it think you just potch or steem it. have you tried a little probiotic yogart


Thanks Kendal, I haven't - what kind of yoghurt? Just anything probiotic? I'm going to nip to the shop at lunchtime, so I will pick up some yoghurt and fish.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:hug: Oh Louise, I really feel for you, I cant imagine. Its so difficult , trying to do the right thing and hoping each time it works. Just so glad that Rosie is well in herself and a happy little cockapoo. All the best good luck and hope you get there soon x


----------

